# Happy to eat crow



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/12/ryan-zinke-interior-secretary-trump-232590

This IMO is a good pick for Department of the Interior, good job Trump. Now for gods sakes take the position Zinke.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like what I'm reading in the article you linked.

Thanks for posting.

.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.backcountryhunters.org/bha_response_to_zinke_selection_as_interior_secretary


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...as-interior-secretary/?utm_term=.9bb9bf09b468


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/12/ryan-zinke-interior-secretary-trump-232590
> 
> This IMO is a good pick for Department of the Interior, good job Trump. Now for gods sakes take the position Zinke.


Zinke became well known shortly after the Abbottabad raid and everyone wanted to know who the outfit was that pulled it off.

Zinke was a former member of it.

I think now he is pretty well known.

I too agree with the choice by Trump of him.


----------

